# need help id



## malawi_love (Dec 1, 2011)

K so I don't even know if these are African to be honest. They were a surrender and the kid was like I think they are African.... so I need help so when I find these little ones homes they are going to the right place. If they are too young I will reposts pics each week til we can figure it out


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

look kinda like kribensis to me. guess we will see when they grow up a bit.


----------

